
“How Couples Meet” Chart - dankohn1
https://twitter.com/DKThomp/status/1149701645070155776
======
noodlesUK
How was this collected?

The twitter thread seems to suggest that current couples were asked what year
they met and how they met, and the chart was filled out from there. If so,
isn’t there some strong survivorship bias to these data, i.e., there’s a
preference for longer lasting couples having met certain ways?

------
duskwuff
What's really interesting to me is the temporary flattening in "met online"
around 2000 - 2005. What caused that?

My theory: it's the transitional period between online dating as a novelty,
and online dating as an obvious default for youth who grew up online.

~~~
djakjxnanjak
Dotcom crash made online-anything less attractive?

~~~
duskwuff
It's a plateau, not a drop. Nothing became _less_ attractive; the shift from
offline to online dating just stalled for a few years.

------
lostmymind66
It makes sense that 'coworkers' went down. Merely asking a girl out in the
office is now considered 'harassment'.

~~~
toastal
No it's not. Being creepy and not building up a proper rapport is going to be
harassment. Trying to use your status as leverage is harassment. Unsolicited
comments or blowing up on someone after a rejection are harassment.

~~~
tropo
Yes, but "being creepy" is roughly equivalent to "being rejected". You can't
determine if your behavior would be creepy without risking the possibility of
being creepy.

The exact same behavior, from two different people, will be considered creepy
from an undesirable person but non-creepy from a desirable person.

~~~
krapht
Being creepy is not at all equivalent to being rejected. People who can't tell
the difference need to practice reading body language, and develop an
understanding of social cues and norms. It's possible, and I'd say normal, to
ask someone out, get rejected, and not be seen as creepy as long as you do it
in a mature, adult fashion.

Also, it's a given that an advance from an attractive person, in isolation,
might not be creepy, but one from a less attractive person would be. The issue
is the ugly person has failed to accurately evaluate their own personal dating
market worth, which is a negative social signal.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Apps like Tinder seem to helped broker your market worth really well. However
in the era of IRC you had to build rapport first. Similarly it’s much easier
to fall in love with colleague purely because you spend so much time talking
together. Sadly you don’t get that depth in dating apps.

